# Centipede eye vision??



## bioshock (Apr 14, 2010)

How well can pedes see in the day time and night time??


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 14, 2010)

not very well to not at all

with the exception of house centipedes (Scutigeromorpha) centipedes have two options for eyes:  one or more pair of ocelli (simple eyes) or none at all =P


scuti have compound eyes like a fly or something.


----------



## super-pede (Apr 14, 2010)

blind as a bat.though they don't really need they're eyes since they make up for it in in super sensitive antenna and belly receptors as well as the fact that they ddo they're work at night or under the dirt.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 14, 2010)

^+1

i should try to make a video of a cent moving through its cage... they fully explore everything with their antenna... it's kinda crazy to watch actually


and they lead with their antenna... which means it is easy to pinch them when you are catching them or shutting a little container :/


----------



## AlanMM (Apr 14, 2010)

I think at least better then a tarantula or a scorpion. When I use a flashlight at night to look at the centipedes they react to the light.
Nothing happens when i do that to a T or scorp, so I wouldn't say completely blind...


----------



## bioshock (Apr 14, 2010)

AlanMM said:


> I think at least better then a tarantula or a scorpion. When I use a flashlight at night to look at the centipedes they react to the light.
> Nothing happens when i do that to a T or scorp, so I wouldn't say completely blind...



I figured so i did notice their antennas are very sensitive ive seen them use them alot.


----------



## super-pede (Apr 14, 2010)

they bob they're heads in a circle-ish way so they can pick up vibes in the air as well as scents.In addition they're eyes are blocked by they're antenna.they are very sensitive to light-they hate it.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 14, 2010)

AlanMM said:


> I think at least better then a tarantula or a scorpion. When I use a flashlight at night to look at the centipedes they react to the light.
> Nothing happens when i do that to a T or scorp, so I wouldn't say completely blind...


ah, you are mistaking the reaction for the sensorium.  pedes have very simple eyes. no moving lenses or anything like that.  they are mostly just light and dark sensors.  

i suspect the reason a centipede will react like that is cuz they are so much more prone to dry out than a tarantula


btw, my centipedes don't really react to a flashlight too much.  no more than any of my other bugs.  i would guess you have them set up in higher vent rigs than i do, if nothing else


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 14, 2010)

Just wanted to add that I've had no discernible reaction to red light(headlamp) from centipedes compared to say, arboreal/semiarboreal tarantulas which always seem to react to the light(sans vibration).  I know next to nothing about how arthropods see light bands, though.


----------



## micheldied (Apr 15, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> ah, you are mistaking the reaction for the sensorium.  pedes have very simple eyes. no moving lenses or anything like that.  they are mostly just light and dark sensors.
> 
> i suspect the reason a centipede will react like that is cuz they are so much more prone to dry out than a tarantula
> 
> ...


all the pedes ive kept,in several different setups (all mutilans),were all very light-sensitive.
my Ts or any other bug doesnt seem as hateful of light as the pedes.
they will run from it.


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 15, 2010)

Ts are funny in the natural environment when it comes to sensing things around their hole, at least Tx Aphonopelma.  I have a healthy population of them in my yard.  I often catch them out of their hole but keeping at least one back leg on the edge of the hole.  When I see one out and try to sneak up on it, it will go for the hole when I get about 4 feet away.  I don't know if it's sensing a big light change or vibration, but somehow it's well aware something evil is near


----------

